# App tres controversée, vous comptez en parler ?



## Cekter (15 Septembre 2011)

Alors les gars ? On est plus sur la brèche ? On est plus dans le coup ? MacG toujours à fond pour parler de la grippe de steve, de la couleur des chaussettes de tim ou de la dernière rumeur sur la forme du prochain iphone et là rien ?

Mais si... Vous savez la super application "juif ou pas juif" validée par Apple. Vous en avez forcément entendu parler... 

Rien ? Pas une news ? Pas une brillante analyse ? Que dalle ? 


Tsss, heureusement que les contributeurs sont là pour attirer l'attention sur une news direct du monde Apple qui a échappé à vos filets impartiaux.

Ouf on va avoir un bel article pour savoir quoi penser.


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Septembre 2011)

Je pense que c'était une erreur de surveillance...Rectifiée:
http://www.levif.be/info/actualite/...on-juif-ou-pas-juif/article-1195104121736.htm


----------



## Gwen (15 Septembre 2011)

Franchement, quel intérêt d'en parler ?

Pour se battre entre contributeurs ?
Pour dire qu'on est fière d'appartenir à une catégorie de personne ?
Pour dire que l'on déteste cette même catégorie ?
Créer une polémique stérile ?

Non, franchement, je ne vois pas le problème et quelle matière à polémique il peut y avoir.

Si cette application est illégale, et la CNIL le dit clairement, elle sera retirée du store et on en parlera plus.


----------



## subsole (15 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
"Juif ou pas juif ?", l'application iPhone qui fait débat


----------



## Sly54 (15 Septembre 2011)

Cekter a dit:


> Alors les gars ? On est plus sur la brèche ? On est plus dans le coup ? MacG toujours à fond pour parler de la grippe de steve, de la couleur des chaussettes de tim





gwen a dit:


> Franchement, quel intérêt d'en parler ?


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi, Gwen.

Je pense au contraire que parler de la couleur des chaussettes de Tim est importante.
En effet, en tant qu'Apple fan, maintenant qu'on a jeté aux orties nos pulls noirs à col roulé (et merde, avec  l'hiver qui arrive, c'est con) et nos jeans, connaitre la couleur des chaussettes de Tim au jour le jour *est* important. Pour être "raccord" avec notre Tim. A nous. Qu'on ne partage pas.


----------



## cl97 (15 Septembre 2011)

On n'en a pas parlé pour la raison suivante : des tas de médias ont relayé l'info et ont fait une pub monstre à ce logiciel. Résultat, il s'est retrouvé numéro en tête des ventes.

On a souvent crié au loup concernant la politique de validation de l'app store, mais les choses ne se sont pas améliorées ces derniers temps. Après on peut être contre ou pour les règles d'Apple, mais c'est un autre débat

Si au bout de trois semaines, l'appli était encore là et que cela avait pris des proportions je ne dis pas. Mais là c'était une tempête dans un verre d'eau.


----------



## Cekter (15 Septembre 2011)

Des tas de medias parlent de l'iphone, de la succession de steve jobs ou d'angry birds et ça ne vous empèche pas d'en parler aussi sur des pages et des pages. 
Vous parlez aussi d'un tas d'applis et autres gadgets sans vous poser autant de cas de concience... 
Vous parlez même des contre façons et des concurants d'Apple (au risque de leur faire de la pub si on suit votre raisonnement). 
Bref tout le temps sur la brèche sauf là... Pas même une petite brève discrète...
Cettz app validée par Apple est indéfendable et vous le savez tres bien. C'est une enorme connerie totalement injustifiable mais vous etes pret à attendre 3 semaines pour en parler...

Grande preuve de votre indépendance donc...


----------



## Gwen (15 Septembre 2011)

Cekter a dit:


> Grande preuve de votre indépendance donc...



T'es un peu fouille-merde toi non ? Ton but c'est de déclarer une guerre à iGeneration ou quoi ?


----------



## Cekter (15 Septembre 2011)

Ni fouille merde, ni en casus belli... Juste des questions et une légère tristesse de voir un site interressant devenir un site infomercial...


----------



## Gwen (15 Septembre 2011)

Cekter a dit:


> une légère tristesse de voir un site interressant devenir un site infomercial...



Où vois-tu ça ? C'est juste un choix éditorial. Ni plus ni moins. 

Ce n'est pas le pognon qui a empêché de relayé cette actu. Un administrateur du site t'a même donné l'explication de ce silence. Que chercher de plus&#8201;?

Ce n'est pas X-Files ici, il n'y a pas de complot.


----------



## Madalvée (15 Septembre 2011)

Certains ici sont bien jeunes On a assisté à la délocalisation totale de la production d'Apple en Chine sans en lire une ligne ici, alors on va pas faire tout un foin pour une iApp dont chacun aura entendu parler dans son association anti-raciste


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Septembre 2011)

Inutile d'en faire toute une histoire. On en a parlé dans le fil suivant : Actualités amusantes... Ou pas [V.4]. Et personne n'a été censuré. À mon avis, cela ne mérite pas plus de publicité.


----------



## cl97 (15 Septembre 2011)

Encore une fois, je pense qu'on a pris la bonne décision. En parler, c'était faire de la publicité à cette appli. A la limite, on serait plus à l'aise d'en parler maintenant qu'apple l'a retiré, mais bon pour dire quoi au juste ? Qu'apple a fait une connerie et qu'elle s'est ravisée des cas comme ça il y en a des dizaines par mois

C'est un choix éditorial, c'est comme les photos de Steve Jobs qui ont circulé sur le net, on a décidé de ne pas en parler. C'est notre choix et on l'assume. On n'a rien dit, on n'a pas fait comme d'autres, qui ont été faire des éditos faux cul "pourquoi on ne parlera pas des photos de steve jobs qui sont chez bidule".

Après il faut pas nous confondre avec certains sites, on nous a beaucoup reproché à une époque d'en faire des caisses avec greenpeace ou foxconn. On traite depuis 12 ans tout ce qui nous semble être pertinent. On en discute entre nous, on évolue sur certaines questions, on réfléchit, nos regards changent mais la démarche reste la même

Je ne crois pas qu'on ait parlé des chaussettes de Tim Cook au fait


----------

